# oldfarts only



## Slateman (Apr 5, 2008)

This forum was created after complains, that people who have luck of basic knowledge interrupt some topics.
Well new members can read this one, but can't post. At least 2 years membership is required to contribute in this forum.
Please enjoy and give me some input here, if that is what you want.


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Great idea*

This looks like it might be a good idea Slatey. Can I ask who thought of doing it?


----------



## herptrader (Apr 15, 2008)

So what are you going to call this forum?

APS veterans ?

APS Royalty ?

Ye Olde Wind Breakers ?

... and what are the range of topics that can be discussed?

I would actually like to see a herp help forum that can only be posted to by experienced herpers. So much of what gets posted as help seems to be what people think is a good idea and not based on experience.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 16, 2008)

herptrader said:


> So what are you going to call this forum?
> 
> APS veterans ?
> 
> ...



This forum is called Veteran's Corner
You can discuss here posts if you don't like people with out APS experience to comment.
You will find out that usually people who are members of this site for 2 years or more do have at least basic knowledge about our hobby. That brings discussions to different level.

Herp help forum have to be accessible to new members. Otherwise they can't ask questions.

If you are looking for herp help on higher level, this forum would be fine to post to, and ask for help.


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 16, 2008)

so is that 2 years of being a member or 2 years of subscription???

cheerz

Edit: guess i just answered my own question there lol


----------



## Slateman (Apr 17, 2008)

snakecharma said:


> so is that 2 years of being a member or 2 years of subscription???
> 
> cheerz
> 
> Edit: guess i just answered my own question there lol



2 years membership.


----------



## thals (Apr 17, 2008)

Good idea Slatey 

"Ye Olde Wind Breakers" herptrader u funny bugger :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Apr 17, 2008)

Some can call it snake whisper corner.


----------



## Troy K. (Apr 21, 2008)

What about some sort of a herp quiz to make sure that you still don't get those people that have no real experience but have been a member here for more than 2 years? This would also help the experienced herper that has only just joined access this room without the 2 year waiting period.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah but I am to stupid to run quiz like that. Some of the members are such a guru experts.:lol:


----------



## Troy K. (Apr 21, 2008)

Fair enough, just an idea


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

we are looking up for some sort of solution.


----------



## hugsta (Apr 21, 2008)

Great idea slatey. 
I think "ye old wind breakers" is a great name....LMAO


----------



## Raptor_Reptiles (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like i just made it in time


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 21, 2008)

*iDEA*



Troy K. said:


> What about some sort of a herp quiz to make sure that you still don't get those people that have no real experience but have been a member here for more than 2 years? This would also help the experienced herper that has only just joined access this room without the 2 year waiting period.



The idea has merits but unfortunately anyone can pick up a book and write the answers directly out of their herp book. Unfortunately no way of policing such a thing. Unless they all sit the test in Slatey's loungeroom:lol:


----------



## Hickson (Apr 22, 2008)

shamous1 said:


> Unless they all sit the test in Slatey's loungeroom:lol:



Considering how many of them behave in the forums - getting into Slateys loungeroom is never gonna happen. The marble fixtures would be tarnished for years!



Hix


----------



## wokka (Apr 22, 2008)

I wonder if instead of a seperate forum category mods, or the thread author, could just lock a thread with an "old farts only lock' with would only allow "old fart " rated members to contribute. The old fart thread would stay in the traditional forums and so be more available for viewing by all. We dont want to create a "them and us situation" any more than necessary.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 22, 2008)

Currently it is viewed by all. But only Old Farts can contribute.

We didn't want to restrict the flow of valuable information to the newbies, just eliminate the idiotic ill-informed posts. 

And for this reason (in case it's not obvious) The OldFarts forum is only for Herp related topics.



Hix


----------



## zulu (Apr 22, 2008)

*re oldfarts*

They tryed something similar on bluetongueskinks.com but you could onley get access if invited,i dont know if its open for general viewing by the lowly peasants,it does create a them and us mentality.

I strongley object to be called an slatemans oldfart,i am nobodys fart to whiff in their own little corner of enjoyment,i am indeed "my own idiot " :lol:


----------



## herptrader (Apr 22, 2008)

Interestingly I tried the forum with a question yesterday but got a fairly thin response.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/veterans-corner/still-born-eastern-bluey-80994


----------



## Isis (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay thanks guys about time.....


----------



## rodentrancher (May 1, 2008)

This is a good idea Slatey. I've been a member now for????years(been here so long I've forgotten now, LOL!). I'm still learning, so will just read, learn and educate myself for now. Cheers Cheryl. PS. Go "The Old Farts"


----------



## africancichlidau (May 3, 2008)

I think you've been here longer than me Chezza  Hey, I'm gonna install those drinkers soon


----------



## krusty (May 17, 2008)

i think its a great idea aswell.


----------



## kabuto (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah i made it to the old farts club. Id better up my posts to get any respect around here.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 16, 2008)

It's not the number of posts that get you respect Kabuto me old mate, Otherwise I would be shown some   hehe


----------



## richardsc (Jul 19, 2008)

so do we get an aps walking frame upon being classed as veterens or what


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 19, 2008)

ooh hope so!!! that'd make life easier at our age!! LOL


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 1, 2008)

hey everyone I thought I'd start the first topic if you all don't mind.

I have a question: I've been with you guys for 2 years, been keeping for 5years and been trying to breed in 4 years and this year I got success. my eggs are half way though incubation period and I've got 7 good one and there are 6 - 7 dead ones and I can't seperate them there pretty much stuck, whats the best way to remove them from the clutch? 
there not soft and mouldy seeing I wipe them everyday get the mould off and keep them dry. 
the other eggs look good and I candle them and the babies are growning strong so I hope nothing else goes wrong this season. I stared out with 24 eggs all up and 6 where slugs and then from there it want down hill soring temps up to 37 inside the house and cool nights the incubator has reached 36 degrees and the lowest was 24 degrees. 

what I want to know is how can I get a constant temp of 31.5 - 32 degree's living in darwin when the temp is all over the shop? I use aircon on exstremely hot days and I stry bump the thermostate up a knotch on the cooler nights which works a tad but not affectivly accurate.

is there anything I am doing wrong here or is this all normal?

sorry heeps of questions in amongst all that.

cheers just another old fart..


----------



## wokka (Dec 1, 2008)

Set the themostat at 31.5 C and keep it in an airconditioned room at 28C. If your incubator drops to 24C on cold nights the heating element is too small and /or insulation not adequate.
I would consider yourself lucky to have any viable eggs if the tem in the incubator has ranghed from 36-24C.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm using a 150W heat element with a microclimate B1 thermostate I've had it on 31.5 degrees at all times, the incubator I made myself I've filled in gaps with a strong silver tape and I'm thinking cause of it having only one light fitting in there that could be the problem. what is the highest WATT in the heat lights is there for incubator?


----------



## Slateman (Dec 1, 2008)

I am keeping my incubator in coldest room in house. temperature in past newer raised more than 30 there.

my thermostat is cutting of on 31.5 and usually kick in back on 29.8 in incubator.
so far this work for me.

I am keeping eye on temperature of eggs by having sensor of thermometer in the egg box between the eggs.
temperature in the box is doing 30 to 31.


----------



## Zoltag (Dec 1, 2008)

I use an old bar fridge as an incubator - The temp has not varied by more than 0.5 of a degree from the 29.7 that it is set to. Also use fans to make sure the temp is evenly spread throughout the fridge...

I think the key is to use a heavily insulated container, in a cool room, with a high quality thermostat...


----------



## falconboy (Dec 1, 2008)

I also use an old bar fridge, no fan, and although temps varied slightly (as they would in the wild), they were always within 'acceptable' range.

Oh, it seems I'm now considered an 'Old Fart'.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 1, 2008)

thanx guys you helped slightly I checked temp before and its sitting at 31.7 at the moment thats with no fan no aircon, I payed a fortune for my thermostat but it turns on when its around the themp it should be or if I open the door to check the eggs I air the container out because there's no vent holes in the tub and the rotten eggs stink the container out it's just to get a fresh flow of air in there. and it will wait till it hits 27 before turning on again. its one of those pulse thermostat's.

do you know a safe and easy way to remove the rotten eggs without damaging the good ones?


----------



## wokka (Dec 1, 2008)

Cut them out with a scalpel


----------



## Jakee (Dec 1, 2008)

I keep my hovabator in the coldest place in the house. Temps are pretty much accurate around 29-30 degrees


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 1, 2008)

ok thanx I've got to get one of them anyways so I'll get one in a day or 2.

cheers Wokka


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2008)

But try to pull them off first, if the contents haven't solidified inside the eggs yet you will end up with a big mess all over your good eggs _and _ the inside of a rotten egg smells far worse than the outside.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 1, 2008)

ok yeah I don't intent on cutting the egg yukkk


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 2, 2008)

I managed to get 5 rotten eggs off the mound and ended up finding another egg I didn't know about and fertile with wiggling baby inside.


----------



## BlindSnake (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the old fart corner is a great idea, and cuts out SOME of the crap.. but it seems to be a bit underutalised..
Iv kinda stopped checkng it regularly, as there are hardly ever any new threads!
Come on old farts.. make use of it!!!


----------



## Tanzen (Jan 3, 2009)

wokka said:


> I wonder if instead of a seperate forum category mods, or the thread author, could just lock a thread with an "old farts only lock' with would only allow "old fart " rated members to contribute. The old fart thread would stay in the traditional forums and so be more available for viewing by all. We dont want to create a "them and us situation" any more than necessary.



I really like this idea Wokka


----------



## Slateman (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanzen said:


> I really like this idea Wokka



difficult to do.
Anyway this forum is used only for topics, we don't want to be interupted by post from people who have absolutely no idea, but we still like the new herpers to see what is going on.
I hope that the explanation make sense, I maybe ask Fay or Greebo to explain it in proper grammar 

We also paste in valuable comments from members who are members here les than 2 years.
They usually pm the comment to one of the moderators.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 17, 2009)

just to update everyone that helped me through incubating the eggs, I worked out what was going on with my thermostat I had a very cool day here around the end of the period and I worked out that the bloodt thermometre was wire back to front, basicly what I thought was inside temp was infact room temp and what as surpose to be room temp was inside temp. which at this stage stuffed most of my egg's bar one and in the end I had one hatch. 

this lil guy is 7 weeks old today and is having trouble, he hasn't shed yet hasn't shown signs of shedding and has only eated 1 pinky which it ate last week monday tryed feeding it earlier then that but wouldn't eat anything. tryed feeding it yesterday and nothing stricked it but that was it. 

he's got a cool end and warm end, got water dish and hides and stuff to climb sitting on newspaper. 

no sign of cloudy eyes. 

do you guys have any idea whats going on with it and if its ok, its still pretty active at night and its sences are pretty spot on.

let me know what you guys think.

cheers Jody


----------



## mungus (Feb 17, 2009)

Troy K. said:


> What about some sort of a herp quiz to make sure that you still don't get those people that have no real experience but have been a member here for more than 2 years? This would also help the experienced herper that has only just joined access this room without the 2 year waiting period.



Very True.
Some people have been on here for donkey years and still have no idea.
Then you get new members that have been there and done that and would not be able to post 
and share their knowledge in this section.
Need to distinguish between the two.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 17, 2009)

i know that i can be very silly at times, but its also a matter of self control. i know if its not welcome i wont bring it, in other words ill keep it mature for mature topics. However if the topic calls for someone to be silly i will probably be there to help that haha..

great idea methinks

Nat


----------



## abbott75 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wait, I'm an 'old fart'?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 17, 2009)

Include the date of your actual application for a keepers licence would help (if all were honest)
in other words the length of time you have actually held a keepers licence ???

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Slateman (Apr 17, 2009)

Be member 2 years here is not possible for idiots who disrupt forums and behave badly.
they newer last that long. 
That is the main reason for this 2 years policy.
There is lot of people with knowledge, but not all of them socially suitable to communicate in reasonable manner.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe 2 years member AND over 18. Not exactly something easy to police though. 

Did you really expect much more from that user though Slateman? 



Slateman said:


> Be member 2 years here is not possible for idiots who disrupt forums and behave badly.
> they newer last that long.
> That is the main reason for this 2 years policy.
> There is lot of people with knowledge, but not all of them socially suitable to communicate in reasonable manner.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 20, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Maybe 2 years member AND over 18. Not exactly something easy to police though.
> 
> Did you really expect much more from that user though Slateman?


 


2 years and 18 wil stile some troube with members as will all age groups/ hav


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 20, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Maybe 2 years member AND over 18. Not exactly something easy to police though.
> 
> Did you really expect much more from that user though Slateman?



There are some 13 year olds on here who know more then most of the 18+ year olds.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wanted to post here because i just realised i am an 'old fart' too !!


----------



## baxtor (Apr 21, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> Include the date of your actual application for a keepers licence would help (if all were honest)
> in other words the length of time you have actually held a keepers licence ???
> 
> Cheers
> Sandee


 
There are plenty of keepers who actually pre-date the legal requirement for a keepers licence.


----------



## bigi (Aug 15, 2009)

i am now and old fart, well why not call me that here too, my kids say it already.
i dont seem any wiser, and some of you would say i have never been wise, anyhow, i now have the privalage to interupt people with nonsense, 
oops thats not what i am meant to do here


----------



## zulu (Aug 16, 2009)

*re oldfarts*



MrSpike said:


> There are some 13 year olds on here who know more then most of the 18+ year olds.



Nah,there are some 13 year old know it alls that think they know more than the older know it alls,the older know it alls have more experience knowing it all in overall know it all years,becoming agitated and unsettled by juvenile intelligence thrust upon them they retreat to opposition websites where they are all moderators thus insulating their own oppinions reinforcing the knowitallness that keeps them functioning


----------



## Poggle (Aug 24, 2009)

Slateman said:


> Be member 2 years here is not possible for idiots who disrupt forums and behave badly.
> they newer last that long.
> That is the main reason for this 2 years policy.
> There is lot of people with knowledge, but not all of them socially suitable to communicate in reasonable manner.


 so so so true.. social suitability is a big one


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anybody still read this forum? Or is the 2yr policy to access this forum? I was just thinking, if its a Read-only-not-reply, for the newcomers who are a wealth of knowledge would still be able to read these threads, just respond via PM accordingly, if they wish.


----------



## FAY (Aug 24, 2009)

I think all members can read this forum Kathy.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah im pretty sure most people can read it


----------



## eipper (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to say that while having a 2 year cut off is one way, what about a vote system for people who have not reached the 2 year mark, but obviously have the knowledge???

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Slateman (Jan 26, 2010)

eipper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to say that while having a 2 year cut off is one way, what about a vote system for people who have not reached the 2 year mark, but obviously have the knowledge???
> 
> ...



Tough
This is forum for aps oldfarts only. LOL.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 11, 2010)

I am an old fart... i'm so privelaged..
i'd like to thank my sponsers, god, and my fans, without you i'd just be......
old


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 11, 2010)

me to, it is a privelaged to get some herpy looking wrinkles and to be able to fart in public places and not care.


----------



## potato matter (Mar 11, 2010)

strange...technically, i'm an old fart now, but i'm only 15...


----------



## Bax155 (May 29, 2010)

Finally I'm a veteran, does this mean I'm old, wise, very bored or can finally post without the 1000's of boring newbs commenting on my thread??
I just hope I never find a thread in this section titled "what should I name my snakey" or "what snake should I get"!!


----------



## thals (May 29, 2010)

Hear hear Bax, good to be an old fart especially when we got our own special little haven here :lol:


----------



## najanaja (Oct 5, 2010)

being an old fart is great,,,,
its all about quality not quantity


----------



## cris (Oct 5, 2010)

najanaja said:


> being an old fart is great,,,,


 
Yeah you can bring up old posts for no reason without getting flamed for it


----------

